# Free Wood From Building Site



## lcruzen (Apr 1, 2008)

I talked to a builder last weekend and he gave me permission to collect all the scrap wood on the site. I now have a great supply of wood to use in my smoker. Scraps 2x2's, 2x4's, 2x6's and even some 4x4's. Some of the wood used for the deck is a little green and wet so I think I'll have to let that dry out for a while but plenty of dry stuff to use. Not sure about the scrap OSB board as I'd have to do a lot of cutting to get it to fit in the smoker. Anyway just wanted to pass along this great find as you could have the same luck if you stop and ask where you see a lot of construction going on. I hoping this informational type of post will get me closer to being an OTBS member.

Lou

4/1/08;^)


----------



## desertlites (Apr 1, 2008)

OH MY! I don't think you want to be useing that wood in your smoker-the dimensions your giveing are most likley pine or fir.and your thinking of cutting up the osb?woods that you would want to use for smoking are hardwoods not soft woods-please no deck woods. this has gotta be a april fools joke right?


----------



## kratzx4 (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW what a great find. With the wet green stuff you might want to go ahead and use it. IMO it aould reduce the chance of flaming and have a higher smolder rating. I need to get out to job sites and pick some up before this tidbit of information gets out and the builders start charging for it. Thanks again for sharing the information. Just goes to show that this forum and its many members are full of it,  Information that is.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 1, 2008)

Lol.!

Make sure it's the good ol' green treated stuff.  I hear that gives off the most smoke.


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 1, 2008)

Yummy!! Nothing beats the teste of burning toothpicks to add that extra little something to your brisket or pork butt. You said it was scraps from a deck. Is it Cedar or Pine?


----------



## geob (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe you can stop by again when they are installing the roofing material.  That stuff smokes like craze.  Easy to start to if you get a few strips of tar paper.

geob


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm keeping an eye on this post! LMAO!!!


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 1, 2008)

They're putting on a steel roof so no go there but I get all of the old lumber used for concrete forms!


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 1, 2008)

Keep a close eye on their progress. When they start installing duct work. There might be enough galvanized aluminum left over to make a decent sized smoke locker. Maybe you could find an empty 5 gal. paint bucket to use as a fire box.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Apr 1, 2008)

I would also keep an eye on the forklifts and other mobile equipment.  They probably leak fluids so there should be plenty of used oil dry compound that you could use in the water pan instead of sand.

Which of course would also provide additional white smoke.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 1, 2008)

Now THAT was funny!!


----------



## teeotee (Apr 1, 2008)

I especially like the idea of the glues from the osb . yummmmm


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 1, 2008)

Perfect for a few slabs of par boiled ribs! You know they just fall off the bone when you boil them first.


----------



## erain (Apr 1, 2008)

hello Icruzen, i would really be careful what wood u are getting. most wood from a buildilg site will be either pine or fir. not the kind of wood you would want to use in ur smoker as DLites mentioned. also treated wood is known to have arsenic in it. cant remember where i seen it but they tested the dirt around some schoolyards where they had outdoor play gyms built out of treated and it showed concentrations of arsenic leached out with rainwater. find some trimmings from trees, generally fruit or nut bearing if unable to supply ur own ck with a landscaper or something like that or buy in store or online,apple,pecan,maple,mesquite,oak just to name a few. there are threads on smoking woods to use, this commercial wood tho is prob not what you want.

maybe this thread was started in jest with good intentions but hate to see some one read with a house goin up next door and actually grab some scrap 2x4's to smoke with. thks


----------



## walking dude (Apr 1, 2008)

you do NOT want to use any of that wood dude.........specailly the decking wood........chances are its been treated..........the 2x4's and such will mostly be pine..........which you DON"T want to use.......will ruin your food.........the osb is full of checmicals and glues......its why you don't want to use osb when building a hot smoker..........

the only wood scraps you should be using if you fine some hardwood there......scrap oak......scrap un-finishes cherry from wood floors they mite of put in..........smoking wood should be from trees that bear either nuts or fruit.........or mesquite

nice idea........but wrong use for it


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 1, 2008)

Not to worry folks, just a little 4/1 fun. Thanx to all for joining the party. Certainly don't want someone to read the post and get the wrong idea but if they read the whole thread I think they'd be steared away. Enjoy your April Fools Day!

Lou


----------



## erain (Apr 1, 2008)

actually Icruzen, i forgot about it being 4/1 which is why i went back and quick edited in the last part of post. i was just thinkin about some guy lookin at some 2x4's and thinkin "les smoke somthin" ha. sorry didnt mean to mess u up!!!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah........i too forgot.............but will leave my post alone.........JUST in case 6 months from now someone does read it, and gets cornfused.......you know how newbies get............BWHAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 1, 2008)

It's all fun and games until someone actually uses pine and ruins their smoke. Then.......IT'S FREAKIN' HILARIOUS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Apr 1, 2008)

You mean it was a joke. Dang now I have 4 big truck loads of this stuff in my side yard. My wifes gonna kill me.  Oh and have a fun 4/1


----------



## coyote (Apr 1, 2008)

givin away all my secert smokin wood collecting spots.darn..now every body knows..hope he don't tell about the saw mills and the saw dust. that stuff is easy to use.


----------



## richtee (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey  I just got access to the County drop off lot...who has about 2500 Christmas trees from last year waiting for chipping!  Man  all that fake snow and tinsel HAS to add some zinnng!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 1, 2008)

hehehe, yes it was! When I read the title to the thread, I knew what was going on!


----------

